# Onkyo TX-NR807/TX-SR707/TX-SR607/TX-SR 507 -7.2-Channel A/V Surround Receivers: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Onkyo TX-NR807 Description*

The TX-NR807 brings together the very latest mid-range home-theatre functionality and adds one major upgrade: networking capability. An Ethernet port on the TX-NR807 allows it to receive and output audio files playing in real-time on your PC. Alternatively, you can bypass your PC and enjoy a direct connection to streaming internet radio stations such as Last.fm* and vTuner. Naturally, the TX-NR807 also handles all of your high-definition audio and video sources - courtesy of six HDMI™ 1.3a inputs - and upscales any video input to 1080p via Faroudja DCDi Cinema™. This powerful THX® Select2 Plus™ Certified receiver also comes with Audyssey DSX™ and Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz, two new surround-sound formats that expand the spatial dimensionality of games and movies. Meanwhile, Audyssey roomcorrection and equalization technologies help ensure a convincing and detailed audio performance, regardless of the volume level or the shape of your room. An intelligent customizable remote controller puts the finishing touch to what is another benchmark-setting allround performer from Onkyo. 


























*ADVANCED FEATURES*


THX® Select2 Plus™ Certified with THX Loudness Plus™
DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, DTS-HD Express, Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz Decoding
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™, x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, Multichannel PCM, and CEC
Audio and 1080p Video Processing via HDMI (6 Inputs and 1 Output)
HDMI Video Upscaling to 1080p with Faroudja DCDi Cinema™
Push-Pull Amplification Design with Three-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry
Burr-Brown 192 kHz/24-Bit DACs Improve Jitter Performance for Clear Sound
Two TI 32-Bit DSP Chips for Advanced Processing
Audyssey DSX™ for New Surround Channels
Audyssey MultEQ™ to Correct Room Acoustic Problems and to Calibrate Speakers
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing Game (RPG)
Network Capability for Streaming Audio Files (MP3, FLAC, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, WMA Lossless)
Internet Radio Connectivity (Last.fm* and vTuner)
Certified DLNA Version 1.5
Firmware Updates via Network
Powered Zone 2 and Zone 3 for Playback of Separate Sources in Other Rooms
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of Optional Onkyo Dock for the iPod or DAB+ Radio Tuner
Dual Subwoofer Pre Outs

*AUDIO & VIDEO FEATURES*


180 W/Ch at 6 Ω, 1 kHz, 1 Channel Driven, IEC
H.C.P.S. (High Current Power Supply) Massive High Power Transformer
WRAT (Wide Range Amplifier Technology)
Linear Optimum Gain Volume Circuitry
DTS-ES™ Discrete/Matrix, DTS Neo:6®, DTS 96/24™, Dolby® Digital EX™ Decoding
DTS Surround Sensation® Speaker/Headphone Technolog
Music Optimizer™ for Compressed Digital Music Files
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control
A-Form Listening Mode Memory
Double Bass Function
Direct Mode and Pure Audio Mode
Non-Scaling Configuration
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for Front L/R Channels
Front-Side Auxiliary A/V Input (for Camcorders, Game Consoles, etc.)
Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output)
7 Multichannel Pre Outs
6 Digital Inputs (3 Optical and 3 Coaxial)
Banana Plug-Compatible Speaker Posts
Bi-Amping Capability
Independent Crossover Adjustment for F/C/S/SB (40/50/60/70/80/90/100/120/150/200 Hz)
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 250 ms in 5 ms Steps)
RDS (PS/RT/PTY/TP)
40 FM/AM Random Presets
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod
Bi-Directional Preprogrammed and Customizable RI Remote Control with Onscreen Setup, Mode-Key LEDs, and Macro Presets for Four Activities
*
OTHER FEATURES*


4 S-Video Inputs and 2 Outputs
5 A/V Inputs and 1 Output
Video Output (Monitor)
2 Audio Inputs and 1 Output
Phono Input
RS232, IR (In/Out), 12 V Trigger (Zone 2/Zone 3) Connectivity
IntelliVolume
Headphone Jack
Onscreen Display (OSD) via HDMI
Display Dimmer (Normal/Dim/Dimmer)
Aluminum Front Panel and Volume Knob

 *Onkyo TX-NR807 User Manual* 

 *Check Online Price at the Shack Electronics Store*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR707 7.2-Channel A/V Surround Home Network Receiver: Official Thread*

*Onkyo TX-SR707 7.2-Channel A/V Surround Home Network Receiver*







*
ADVANCED FEATURES*


THX® Select2 Plus™ Certified with THX Loudness Plus™ 
DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, DTS-HD Express, Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz Decoding 
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™, x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, Multichannel PCM, and CEC 
Audio and 1080p Video Processing via HDMI (1 Front/5 Rear Inputs and 1 Output) 
HDMI Video Upscaling to 1080p with Faroudja DCDi Cinema™ 
Push-Pull Amplification Design with Three-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry 
Burr-Brown 192 kHz/24-Bit DAC Improves Jitter Performance to Provide Clear Sound 
Two TI 32-Bit DSP Chips for Advanced Processing 
Audyssey DSX™ (Dynamic Surround Expansion) for New Surround Channels 
Audyssey MultEQ® to Correct Room Acoustic Problems and to Calibrate Speakers 
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range 
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction 
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action and Role Playing Game (RPG) 
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of Optional Onkyo Dock for the iPod or DAB+ Radio Tuner 
Dual Subwoofer Pre Outs
*
AUDIO & VIDEO FEATURES*

160 W/Ch at 6 Ω, 1 kHz, 1 Channel Driven, IEC 
H.C.P.S. (High Current Power Supply) Massive High Power Transformer 
WRAT (Wide Range Amplifier Technology) 
Linear Optimum Gain Volume Circuitry
DTS-ES™ Discrete/Matrix, DTS Neo:6®, DTS 96/24™, Dolby® Digital EX™ Decoding 
DTS Surround Sensation® Speaker/Headphone Technology 
Music Optimizer™ for Compressed Digital Music Files 
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function 
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control 
A-Form Listening Mode Memory 
Double Bass Function 
Direct Mode 
Pure Audio Mode 
Non-Scaling Configuration 
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for Front L/R Channels 
Front-Panel Audio Input for Portable Devices 
Front-Panel Auxiliary A/V Input (for Camcorders, Game Consoles, etc.) 
Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output) 
7 Multichannel Pre Outs 
6 Digital Inputs (3 Optical and 3 Coaxial) 
Banana Plug-Compatible Speaker Posts 
Powered Zone 2 and Zone 2 Line-Out for Playback in Another Room (Separate Source) 
Bi-Amping Capability 
Independent Crossover Adjustment for F/C/S/SB (40/50/60/70/80/90/100/120/150/200 Hz) 
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 250 ms in 5 ms Steps) 
RDS (PS/RT/PTY/TP) 
40 FM/AM Random Presets 
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod 
Preprogrammed and Customizable RI Remote Control with Onscreen Setup, Mode-Key LEDs, and Macro Presets for Four Activities

*OTHER FEATURES*


4 S-Video Inputs and 2 Outputs 
5 A/V Inputs and 1 Output 
Video Output (Monitor) 
2 Audio Inputs and 1 Output 
Phono Input 
RS232, IR (Input), and 12 V Trigger (Zone 2) Connectivity 
IntelliVolume 
Headphone Jack 
Onscreen Display (OSD) via HDMI 
Display Dimmer (Normal/Dim/Dimmer) 
Aluminum Front Panel and Volume Knob

 *Onkyo TX-SR707 User Manual *


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Onkyo TX-NR807/TX-SR707/TX-SR 507 -7.2-Channel A/V Surround Home Network Receivers: Official Thr*

*Onkyo TX-SR 507 7.2-Channel A/V Surround Home Network Receiver*








*ADVANCED FEATURES*


DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, DTS-HD Express, Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus Decoding 
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™, x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, and CEC 
HDMI Audio and Video Processing (1080p; 4 Inputs and 1 Output) 
HDTV-Capable HDMI Video Switching 
Audyssey 2EQ™ to Correct Room Acoustic Problems 
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal istening Level and Dynamic Range 
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction 
Powered Zone 2 and Zone 2 Line-Out for Playback in Another Room (Separate Source) 
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing Game (RPG) 
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of Optional Onkyo Dock for the iPod or DAB+ Radio Tuner 
Front-Panel Audio Input for Portable Devices 
Music Optimizer for Compressed Digital Music Files

*AUDIO & VIDEO FEATURES*


130 W/Ch at 6 Ω, 1 kHz, 1 Channel Driven, IEC 
DTS-ES™ Discrete/Matrix, DTS Neo:6®, DTS 96/24™, Dolby® Digital EX™, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIx Decoding 
DTS Surround Sensation® Speaker Technology 
H.C.P.S. (High Current Power Supply) Massive High Power Transformer 
192 kHz/24-Bit DACs for All Channels 
Advanced 32-Bit Processing DSP Chip 
4 Digital Inputs (2 Optical and 2 Coaxial)
Front-Panel Auxiliary A/V Input (for Camcorders,Game Consoles, etc.) 
HDTV-Capable (720p/1080i) Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output) 
Optimum Gain Volume Control Circuitry 
WRAT (Wide Range Amplifier Technology) 
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function 
CinemaFILTER™ 
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control 
A-Form Listening Mode Memory 
Double Bass Function 
Direct Mode 
Pure Audio Mode 
Crossover Adjustment (40/50/60/80/100/120/150/ 200 Hz) 
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 100 ms in 20 ms Steps) 
Subwoofer and Surround Back Pre Outs 
Banana Plug-Compatible Speaker Posts (Except Zone 2) 
Color-Coded Speaker Terminals 
40 FM/AM Radio Presets 
RDS (PS/RT/PTY/TP) 
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod 
 Preprogrammed RI (Remote Interactive) Remote Control

*OTHER FEATURES*


Non-Scaling Configuration 
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for Front L/R Channels 
4 A/V Inputs and 1 Output 
Video Output (Monitor) 
2 Audio Inputs and 1 Output 
Display Dimmer (Normal/Dim/Dimmer) 
Headphone Jack 
Sleep Timer (via Remote) 
Battery-Free Memory Backup

 *Onkyo TX-SR507 User Manual* 

 *Check Online Price at the Shack Electronics Store*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Onkyo TX-SR607 7.2-Channel A/V Surround Home Network Receiver*









*AUDIO FEATURES*


DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, DTS-HD Express, Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz Decoding 
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™ x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, and CEC 
Audio and 1080p Video Processing via HDMI (1 Front/5 Rear Inputs and 1 Output) 
HDTV-Capable HDMI Video Switching 
HDMI Video Upscaling to 1080i from Component Video and Composite Video Inputs 
Deinterlacer with Faroudja DCDi Edge™ (Directional Correlational Deinterlacing) Technology 
Audyssey 2EQ™ to Correct Room Acoustic Problems 
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range 
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction 
Powered Zone 2 and Zone 2 Line-Out for Playback in Another Room (Separate Source) 
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing Game (RPG) 
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of Optional Onkyo Dock for the iPod or DAB+ Radio Tuner
*
AUDIO & VIDEO FEATURES*


140 W/Ch at 6 Ω, 1 kHz, 1 Channel Driven, IEC 
DTS-ES™ Discrete/Matrix, DTS Neo:6®, DTS 96/24™, Dolby® Digital EX™ Decoding 
DTS Surround Sensation® Speaker Technology 
H.C.P.S. (High Current Power Supply) Massive High Power Transformer 
192 kHz/24-Bit DACs for All Channels 
Advanced 32-Bit Processing DSP Chip 
4 Digital Inputs (2 Optical and 2 Coaxial) 
Front-Panel Audio Input for Portable Devices


Front-Panel Auxiliary A/V Input (for Camcorders, Game Consoles, etc.) 
HDTV-Capable (720p/1080i) Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output) 
Optimum Gain Volume Control Circuitry 
Bi-Amping Capability for Music and Movie Sound Effects 
WRAT (Wide Range Amplifier Technology) 
Music Optimizer for Compressed Digital Music Files 
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function 
CinemaFILTER™ 
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control 
A-Form Listening Mode Memory 
Double Bass Function 
Direct Mode 
Pure Audio Mode 
Independent Crossover Adjustment for F/C/S/SB (40/50/60/80/100/120/150/200 Hz) 
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 100 ms in 10 ms Steps) 
Dual Subwoofer Pre Outs 
Banana Plug-Compatible Speaker Posts 
Color-Coded Speaker Terminals 
RDS (PS/RT/PTY/TP) 
40 FM/AM Random Presets 
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod 
Preprogrammed RI Remote Control with Onscreen Setup

*OTHER FEATURES*


Non-Scaling Configuration 
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for Front L/R Channels 
5 A/V Inputs and 1 Output 
Video Output (Monitor) 
2 Audio Inputs and 1 Output 
Onscreen Display (OSD) for HDMI Output 
Display Dimmer (Normal/Dim/Dimmer) 
Headphone Jack 
Sleep Timer (via Remote) 
Battery-Free Memory Backup 
Aluminum Front Panel 
Spin-Finished Aluminum Volume Knob

 *Check Online Price at the Shack Electronics Store*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Please could owners and members use this thread for discussion and questions ref to the Onkyo TX-NR807/TX-SR707/TX-SR607/TX-SR 507 -7.2-Channel A/V Surround Receivers, this is the official thread


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I really like the newer look of the TX-NR807. And I like what I read so far about it; :5stars: all the way.
Performance is impeccable, ergonomics and GUI are great, features are plentiful, with solid build.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Onkyo's certainly tick all the right boxes, with the xxx7 range bringing even more to the table, very well designed receivers :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

From one review I read (Home Theater Mag), the Onkyo TX-NR807 got an excellent recommendation, for Performance, Value, Features & Ergonomics (Red Hot ticket).
The only minimal fly in the ointment, is the power lab measurements in 7 channels driven together.
In seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads, the 807 produces 30 watts per channel: (Actual: 29.9 watts at 0.1% THD, and 33.0 watts at 1% THD).
But all other measurements were excellent.

Mind you, that's why I said 'minimal', because in actual listening you won't noticed anything missing at all (power test labs are way more vigorous than in actual practice, plus you never get full power output in all seven channels simultaneously in real world listening life).

Anyway, the 807 is a great upgrade over the 806, with Network feature, various internet radio's streaming, better video processor (no BbB or WaW issue), Dolby PL IIz, Audyssey DSX, Dynamic EQ & Volume, six (6) HDMI inputs, Burr-Brown Dacs, and nicer looking I'd say too. Oh, and 2.2 lbs more than the 806.

* Just my thought.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The lower range of Onkyo's are still a great buy and full of features, it's only when you move up to the x007 range that the power increase is more substantial and therefore gaining the THX Ultra ratings...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

You're right John, that's the difference between THX Select2 + and THX Ultra2 + (707/807 vs 1007/3007/5007).

But if I recall, the previous Onkyo TX-SR806 had better power figure's measurements in seven channels.

* Yes it did, from the same reviewer in the same magazine; the Onkyo TX-SR806 with seven channels driven continuousy into 8-ohm loads, is delivering 76.6 watts at 0.1% THD, and 106.4 watts at 1% THD. (Same exact type of tests.)

Just a confirmation.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I think that even the previous generations are probably even better VFM as they had nearly all but a few of the new features in the latest range, my old 905 was an amazing amp for the money and powered my M&K THX Ultra speakers without any issues at all, and they are all being sold off at silly prices atm...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, I thing you're right, my 805 & 876 are exceptionally powerful beasts.

The 876 is selling right now for only $799.99 (brand new one too, the Silver model, not a refurb, at Tiger Direct.com).
And the 906 can be found for $999.
And my 805 can also be found for $449.

* But, the new 5007 can also be found for $1,599 (like I already told you a week or two ago).
And you might even get it cheaper, from NewEgg (open box).
The 1007 was only $700 (open box).
And the 3007 only $901 (also open box). 
All of these newer models were available not long ago at NewEgg. You just have to keep an eye there. :sneeky:

Yep, people like us do their research diligently, and we know all the Pros & Cons from all models, and different years.
By talking here about this, we give other people the opportunity to benefit from our knowledge.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, this new hotness makes my 805 look like junk. Ill never get over how fast things move.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yourgrandma said:


> Man, this new hotness makes my 805 look like junk. Ill never get over how fast things move.


I still would not trade an 805 for an 806 or 807. it still blows the socks off of them, the 876 maybe.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

new does not always necessarily mean better...but if in the market for a new receiver then the Onkyo's tick all the right boxes...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

yourgrandma said:


> Man, this new hotness makes my 805 look like junk. Ill never get over how fast things move.


I hear you man, I know you're talking about features here. And you're absolutely right, things are just flying, like computers, cell phones, Ethernet, Audio & Video streaming from all the sources, new Surround Sound modes, more speakers (up to 11.3), Dolby Volume, etc., etc., etc....
For a taste of Audyssey DSX -> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/newproducts/3250/first-listen-audyssey-dsx.html

Hey, and check this out: http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/p...lling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology.html

Our 805 is still a very powerful THX Ultra2 certified receiver, but it is missing all the latest features.
And wait another couple years, you'll see...:unbelievable: 
-> But please, don't call our 805 looking like junk; after all, it is a true A/V Receiver with a high pedigree. :bigsmile:

* If you really want to replace your 805 with the present latest, you'll have to go with the 1007.
And if you really want to make an audible difference (more coherence in surround mode, more presence, better mids & dialogue), that is, if you have high resolution speakers, you'll have to step with the 5007.

But don't despair, just get over it, that's all. :bigsmile: That's the world we live in man, and it goes real fast.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob,

You get some great prices in the USA.

I'd love to buy say a Onkyo 5007 but I understand their are power and tuner issues with using USA models in Australia. Probably can get around the power but the tunder would be problematic.

The other issue is ordering, New Egg etc won't ship out of the continental USA.

Do you know if there is a way around this? ie. Alternatively, do you know of any similar on-line suppliers in ASIA as our requirements are similar to them. It is just sooooo expensive in Australia.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Mark, if you noticed under my avatar, I'm from Canada.
In Canada, electronics are much more expensive than in the US (we are much less people, so less competition between dealers).

You're from Australia, so don't mess with the power regulations of your country. Make sure the products you purchase are conform to your country's power codes. Very few products are power adaptable for different countries. You might be much better of to buy in Australia, unless specifically indicated in the product(s) that it conforms also with various power voltage adaptable to Australia.

The 5007 is the King of value in Receivers. It can be found for $1,600 in the USA (NewEgg on Saturdays only).
In Canada, you have to make a special order for it, and it will probably cost me $3,000 CDN (anywhere).

Sorry Mark, but I cannot be of much help on how you can acquire that particular receiver for a fair price and with the power requirement of your country. You'll have to do some more research on that.

Mark, what about the 906? Because it has been replaced by the 5007, should be a better deal now in Australia?

Bob


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob,

My apologies.


Mark


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob,

Yes I can source the 906 for $2.8k AUD, normally $4k at best.

The cheapest I can get a 5007 for is $4k maybe $3.8k at a stretch.

So the difference is about $1k or a little more.

The new model has appeal from the newer features but not sure if it is really worth the extra $1k.

Apparently the on screen graphics are a lot better on the new models. This has appeal although not relevant to the music quality. Do you have a view specifically on the graphics?

Your thoughts.


Mark


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

First, no apologies needed here Mark. :shh:

* As for the big question, personally for me, the price difference is not justified. I will pick the 906.
Funny you ask about something of no relation to sound quality. The menus in the 5007 are not much improved over the already quite nice and easy to understand of the 906. Very elementary my dear.

If you really want to see the new menu graphics of the 5007 vs the 906, here's a taste:
-> You'll probably have to use your Google toolbar Translation feature, as this is in German.

* The Onkyo TX-NR906: -> http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/av_receiver_mastertest_3.shtml
-> Just look at the first two pictures.

* And you can have a look at those menu graphics from the Onkyo TX-SR606, which I believe are very similar to the ones from the 906: -> http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2008/onkyo_tx_sr606_1.shtml

* And now the OnkyoTX-NR5007: -> http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/onkyo_txnr5007.shtml

Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If you cannot stretch to the prices of the new Onkyo amps then the older 905 or even better try and get hold of a 906 which gives nearly all that is required and has plenty of power, rated as THX Ultra 2 spec so no problem driving difficult speaker loads, and it has nearly all the features you could ever want...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

^ Hey I got an helper. :bigsmile: Thanks John. Me too, I'll say the 906. :T

* And good morning to you.


----------



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

707 bi-amp, zone 2, rear surround conflict??

Just assembled my new system with the Onkyo 707, Polk Monitor 70s, Polk CS2 Center, 4 Polk surrounds, and a sub.

This 707 beast has posts for 11.2 hookups, though of course only 7 of them are powered. With 11 banks I'm baffled why they chose to connect the three most common upgrades (bi-amp, zone 2, rear surround) all on the same bank and make you choose only one while front high and wide are sitting there unused? I upgraded from a 605 (also double checked the 607) and it allows wiring both rear surrounds and zone 2 at the same time. When you turned on zone 2 your 7.1 drops to 5.1, but you didn't have to change wires. I spent major $$ upgrading to the 707 and I don't have the same wiring flexibility as the 605/607? I guess I should have double checked this first, but I never expected to lose options when going up a model. Why wouldn't they spread those out over a few of the other connections and give you more flexibility?

I guess I'll either have to add an amp for the unpowered zone 2 outs or sell the 707 and get a 607 to listen to my patio speakers now...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Jeremy, if not happy with what you have why not go back to the dealership you bought it from and explain your situation to them, maybe you reconsider looking at any of the other amps to see if they fit your requirements?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeremy,
Beyond this setback, you now have a far more capable AVR. You now have THX Processing, and the ability to actually add an amplifier. The lack of preouts was a major issue with the 600 Series. Also, you have a much better version of Audyssey's EQ with MultEQ.

If the issue is getting power to your Patio Speakers, I would add an amplifier to your Monitor 70's. You would get far better sound for Stereo listening, and give more power to all of your other channels.

There are many available used 2 channel amplifiers or something new like the Behringer EP1500 is unbelievably cheap. I realize this is added cost over what you were anticipating, but you really do now have a much better AVR and I would hate to see you downgrade over this issue.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Jeremy, I agree with John. If you are not happy, definitely take the unit back and find something that closer fits your needs.


----------



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

recruit said:


> Hi Jeremy, if not happy with what you have why not go back to the dealership you bought it from and explain your situation to them, maybe you reconsider looking at any of the other amps to see if they fit your requirements?


Yeah, I just hate the idea of stepping "down" to the 607 to pick up a feature missing from the 707. I don't understand the logic of why they would make it that way.


----------



## phn2 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello.

Have anyone made the 807 work with flac from a server? If yes, wich software to use? Cant get freenas/squeezecenter to work...

:rofl:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

phn2 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Have anyone made the 807 work with flac from a server? If yes, wich software to use? Cant get freenas/squeezecenter to work...
> 
> :rofl:


I have read that trying to get the Onkyo to stream music has caused some problems for people and I could never get my 905 to stream music either, If no luck from any users here I would contact your dealership you bought it from or contact Onkyo direct for an answer...


----------



## phn2 (Mar 27, 2010)

Onkyo just wrote something about them never heard about problems with streaming music...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

phn2 said:


> Onkyo just wrote something about them never heard about problems with streaming music...


I would of thought that on the newer models any teething problems would of been sorted regarding the streaming of music over Ethernet, and for older models they should of released firmware to rectify issues...


----------



## Beta (Mar 13, 2010)

Some good points on this receiver, yet with the release of the 808 around the corner, it might be best to wait.

Etailers are already reducing the price in the $650 range, in hopes of lowering inventory for the new products.

ESPN is in the process of releasing a dedicated channel for 3D. With all manufactures changing over to 3D (HDMI 1.4), I see increased price lowering to liquidate these models.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It's always typical you buy a product and 6 months down the line is outdated already :rolleyesno:

Seriously though there is obviously going to be the introduction of 3D TV and Blu-ray players but you'll get away with still using HDMI 1.3 Receivers but with the BD players offering 2 out puts, that's if you want to adopt it !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While ESPN, Disney, and a Sony led Consortium are going to launch 3D Channels, this by no means that there is going to be widespread adoption. This Article from an Movie Industry Website echoes many I have come across lately:http://www.thewrap.com/article/3d-tv-16281

Given that it is only recently that the mass market has moved to HDTV's, the idea that large numbers are going to scrap their entire existing equipment seems unlikely. Moreover the idea that Families are going to be sitting in a Living Room wearing 3D Glasses seems unlikely. Especially with the price of extra 3D Glasses. As I have maintained for some time, I am not interested in 3D until Glasses are not required.

The Article I linked above made a good point that most HDTV's are under 1000 Dollars and the push by CE Companies is to raise prices as the profit margins on Panels is now razor thin. Whereas even 6 years ago I spent 2500 Dollars (3000 with Stand and tax) on a 34" tube TV. My Sony KV-34XBR910 is a beautiful set, but weighs 200 pounds and is too small for HT.

I am not trying to sound negative about 3D. For those who are gearing up to change everything over, I wish them nothing but the best. And yes, some HDMI 1.3 gear will be compatible albeit at a greatly reduced resolution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Picked up the 607 last week from accessories 4 less. Call me a late adopter.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Congrats mech :T have fun and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi I just bought a 807. It seems to "click" when it switches between an HD channel and non. I am guessing this is normal. When should I expect to hear this clicking?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gte011h said:


> Hi I just bought a 807. It seems to "click" when it switches between an HD channel and non. I am guessing this is normal. When should I expect to hear this clicking?


Its more than likely the relays kicking in when going from a 5.1 source to 2.0, I have heard this on some amps but not on others as long as all is working as it should I would not worry, do you have warranty on the amp still? 

If it is really bothering you a quick call to your Onkyo supplier and ask the same question, my old Yamaha Z9 used to click like mad but other amps did not or they were so quiet that I did not hear it.

My present amp Rotel always makes a clicking noise when turning on the processor so for me it is normal and am used to it and would be worried if it did not.


----------

